# Jordanian Greek Diet



## Meg90 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi there...well, I searched through all of the back logged posts here (and in Greek Geeks)

and I can't find ANY listing of what kind of veggies (and fruits) are OK
to feed to my adult Jordanian Greek Tortoise.

All of the care sheets I have seen only say a diet of mixed greens and veggies. (but it does not specify what)

I am feeding organic spring mix as of now, and he has cuttle bones available. He ate really well tonight, and did eat a couple of small chunks of zucchini (like 4 pieces the size of nickels). I figured it would be ok because it is a squash.

I would really appreciate a listing...this is my first tort and i want to make sure that he gets a PROPER and varied diet.

Please let me know


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 21, 2008)

The only fruit would be tomato once in a while. All other fruit has to much available sugar for Greek tortoises. All the squashes are fine to feed tortoises. 

Danny


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks Danny... can you list any other veggies that would be good choices for me?

Can he have fruit once and a while as a treat? He had a grape tonight...
thats not going to hurt him is it?


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 21, 2008)

The grape shouldn't hurt him, but feeding to many or to often can. It's just better not to feed fruit at all.
There isn't much you should be feeding vegetable wise to tortoises. You can try Bell peppers, in any color. Some tortoises will eat them and some won't, but they are fine to feed.
It's best to stick with the greens and the squashes.

Danny


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 21, 2008)

so, as a list of good foods so far I have:

>Bell pepper (I bought a green one tonight too)
>Squash (Zucchini, butternut, pumpkin-can i used canned? acorn--
and what about spaghetti squash?) 
>mixed greens
>tomato (how often?)

I've also heard of 
>endive
>kale
>Broccoli
>yams
>cauliflower
>cucumber 
>carrots

But I don't know if those are OK for him. 
(And which ones do i need to cook first.)

Would you recommend getting him some cactus pads? (and what about the fruit) There's an ad on here for some w/ free shipping but I wasn't sure, and wanted to check before I ordered. And how much should he have weekly if I get it?

Also, my supplement powder has calcium, phosphorus, vit A, vit D3, vit C and beta carotene in it. How many times a week should his food be dusted with it? 

Thanks for all the help...I really appreciate it.


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 22, 2008)

No canned squash, but frozen (not prepared) is fine
Yes spaghetti squash is fine
Tomatoes once every couple of weeks
Curly endive is a green and is fine, Belgian endive is not
Kale is a green and should be fed no more than once a week
Broccoli can be feed once every 2 to 4 weeks, not good to feed more often
Yams no to much simple sugars
Cauliflower no
Cucumber no it's just water. Good for tortoises that are dehydrated, but thats all
Carrots once every couple of weeks
Catus pads are fine. The fruit shouldn't be fed to Greeks. Just that all tortoises don't like cactus pads. Mine won't eat them so I don't get them.

You'll have to find out what your Greek will eat and not eat by trial and error. Keep trying a food they won't eat every couple of months as sometimes they will need a change.

Once a week is fine for your supplement.

Danny


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 22, 2008)

Should he get some veggies w/ every feeding,
or just like, three times a week or something?


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 22, 2008)

Vegetables should be done once a week at most. Any more than that can cause loose stool.

Danny


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks Danny. So he should have spring mix everyday,
veggies one a week, supplement once a week.
and tomatoes every two or three?

Also, should I soak him? Cvalda said he was a self-soaker
and since yesterday, he's been in his water dish at least twice.

His lights go on at 7:30 and stay on till 9:30...is that enough
daylight time for him?


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes 

If he's using his water dish, you can soak him every 2 weeks.

That light length is just fine.

Danny


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi Meg, Here is a site that has some other plants listed that are good for your Greek including pics of the plants if you care to down load them. 
http://www.tlady.clara.net/TortGuide/Diet.htm#plantlist


----------



## K9KidsLove (Nov 24, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> Hi Meg, Here is a site that has some other plants listed that are good for your Greek including pics of the plants if you care to down load them.
> http://www.tlady.clara.net/TortGuide/Diet.htm#plantlist



Wish that was available here in the states!


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 25, 2008)

K9KidsLove most of those plants are available here in the good old USA.


----------



## -EJ (Nov 26, 2008)

I just gotta add this to that incomplete plant list... Mazuri... they love it and do quite well on it... complete... and simple.


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi EJ. I have yet to find a complete plant list for tortoises. But I agree if you are going to feed a manufactured food I would only suggest Mazuri. However I would always use it as a supplement to greens, not as an only food (my personal preference and what Mazuri suggests). But there are many, many plants out there that Tortoises can eat. And not all Torts like Mazuri but my dogsÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ sure do like the tortoise Mazuri.


----------



## -EJ (Nov 26, 2008)

Lin Kings/ tlady puts out one of if not the best plant list available. She keeps it updated and adds to it.

Cats and other critters like it also.



Crazy1 said:


> Hi EJ. I have yet to find a complete plant list for tortoises. But I agree if you are going to feed a manufactured food I would only suggest Mazuri. However I would always use it as a supplement to greens, not as an only food (my personal preference and what Mazuri suggests). But there are many, many plants out there that Tortoises can eat. And not all Torts like Mazuri but my dogsÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ sure do like the tortoise Mazuri.


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 27, 2008)

EJ I so like it when we agree Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## BigBiscuit (Dec 11, 2008)

-EJ said:


> I just gotta add this to that incomplete plant list... Mazuri... they love it and do quite well on it... complete... and simple.



Since I am so new to the tortoise world, I was actually looking around the produce section at the grocery store for "Mazuri." Now I feel like a heel. 

Evan


----------



## -EJ (Dec 11, 2008)

This is what I suggest also but I know it can be fet alone.



Crazy1 said:


> Hi EJ. I have yet to find a complete plant list for tortoises. But I agree if you are going to feed a manufactured food I would only suggest Mazuri. However I would always use it as a supplement to greens, not as an only food (my personal preference and what Mazuri suggests). But there are many, many plants out there that Tortoises can eat. And not all Torts like Mazuri but my dogsÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ sure do like the tortoise Mazuri.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 11, 2008)

BigBiscuit said:


> Since I am so new to the tortoise world, I was actually looking around the produce section at the grocery store for "Mazuri." Now I feel like a heel.
> 
> Evan



Thanks for the chuckle, Evan!! Think of how you would feel if you had flagged down the produce guy and asked him where they kept the Mazuri!! If you go to a feed store that sells horse and cattle food you can ask them to order Mazuri Tortoise Diet for you. Its put out by the Purina Co. If you go to their web page there's a place where you can find out if there's a dealer near you.

https://www.mazuri.com/Home.asp?Products=2&Opening=4



Yvonne


----------



## -EJ (Dec 11, 2008)

I didn't notice this... or I'd a had a field day...



emysemys said:


> BigBiscuit said:
> 
> 
> > Since I am so new to the tortoise world, I was actually looking around the produce section at the grocery store for "Mazuri." Now I feel like a heel.
> ...


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Ah, some days are just meant to make you smile


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 16, 2008)

I bought a bag of cubed butternut squash tonight...its one of those steam in the bag dealies (but this one had Cinnamon sauce w/ it)...
My question is, should it be rinsed and fed raw, or boiled or steamed first before I give it to my Greek?

(and of course I will hold the sauce )


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 17, 2008)

I follow the direction on the package and microwave mine. I let it cool and feed it to everyone. 

Danny


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 17, 2008)

I also cook mine in the microwave, or oven. But No sauce. Only I get that


----------



## Stazz (Mar 30, 2009)

AWESOME ! I just love this forum....so many questions answered


----------



## -EJ (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry Danny... you might see this as an attack... it is not... what do you base your advice on?





egyptiandan said:


> The only fruit would be tomato once in a while. All other fruit has to much available sugar for Greek tortoises. All the squashes are fine to feed tortoises.
> 
> Danny


----------

